# How many of you are famous? (Cycling related)



## Matthew_T (8 Feb 2012)

We all know CycleGaz, CyclingMikey, Traffic droid, and AlexWarrior. But are these people just famous and popular to us cyclists or do other members of the public know them (everyone in London seems to know the traffic droid).

Gaz has his own Silly cyclists website and Cycling Mikey is the recumbent of London.

Do people outside of our little world know who we are or just us? Do you feel being online is the only fame you can get (if your wifes allow it).


----------



## BrumJim (8 Feb 2012)

The Amazing Shrinking Gaz? gb155.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 Feb 2012)

I'm not


----------



## DCLane (8 Feb 2012)

Matthew - that depends on what you mean by 'famous'?

gb155 has been in numerous magazines, etc (I read an interview last year and it inspired me to get moving)

I've been on TV/news/education media and have my own radio show. But I'm not 'famous'!! - although if you Google 'David Lane Dewsbury' a video of Danyl Johnson (X-Factor semi-finalist) @ my house comes up  ('David Lane Leeds' is worse) - note the videos are the old 'fat' me


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Feb 2012)

DCLane said:


> I've been on TV/news/education media and have my own radio show. But I'm not 'famous'!! - although if you Google 'David Lane Dewsbury' a video of Danyl Johnson (X-Factor semi-finalist) @ my house comes up  ('David Lane Leeds' is worse) - note the videos are the old 'fat' me


 TBH I have just watched it and it seems that Danyl was the only one really enjoying himself. There are numerous times when everyone just looked bored (including your daughter).

Actually let me correct myself: Danyl seemed a little over enthusiastic (adding bits to the song which made you cringe).

I am sure it was an enjoyable occassion though.


----------



## Red Light (9 Feb 2012)

I get on famously with people. Does that count?


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> TBH I have just watched it and it seems that Danyl was the only one really enjoying himself. There are numerous times when everyone just looked bored (including your daughter).
> 
> Actually let me correct myself: Danyl seemed a little over enthusiastic (adding bits to the song which made you cringe). I am sure it was an enjoyable occassion though.


 
It was a good night - the clips just cover a bit of it. I think we were overwhelmed; 5 of us, Danyl and his crew (6 of them) plus ... video and 7 newspaper reporters/photographers. We couldn't fit into the house!

Oh, and the little girl's not mine  The two boys are - she's a friend (and her mum) of my youngest. There aren't two grown women living with me in my house, honest


----------



## mr_hippo (9 Feb 2012)

My main claim to fame - http://arabcyclist.blogspot.com/
A police friend of mine once escorted me, complete with blues and twos,.. over a flyover where bikes are not allowed. I stopped for coffee a few kilometres up the road abd was mobbed by people wanting to know if I was famous, wanting my autograph and having their photo taken with me.


----------



## Herzog (9 Feb 2012)

I once took a wee next to Fabian Cancellara in Bern train station...do I win?


----------



## mickle (9 Feb 2012)

I've been on the telly a few times - usually as the indignant cyclist - in things like _'So you think you're a good driver?'_ Credited in one of Ballantines book, been in magazines and Newspapers and interveiwed on't radio. But I am not famous. On the fame scale I am a Z.

Thank ****. Wealth I would embrace with open arms but you can keep fame.

However I did once say hello to Rolf Harris on a zebra crossing.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2012)

I'm famous in my own lunchtime...


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Feb 2012)

Not sure I would want my online persona so openly linked with my real world life. Famous, infamous or neither.


----------



## Banjo (9 Feb 2012)

I shook hands with Colin Charvis after the Merlin Sportive a few years ago. This puts me well up the A list somewhere near the Obamas.


----------



## NormanD (9 Feb 2012)

I've been live to the nation on TV more times than I care to remember, but I'm not famous for it


----------



## coffeejo (9 Feb 2012)

NormanD said:


> I've been live to the nation on TV more times than I care to remember, but I'm not famous for it


Crimewatch?


----------



## NormanD (9 Feb 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Crimewatch?


 ... shuuuush that's a secret


----------



## mickle (9 Feb 2012)

LOCO said:


> Not sure I would want my online persona so openly linked with my real world life. Famous, infamous or neither.


Yeah. Because, like, they're all out to get you. Wooo! :rollseyes:


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (9 Feb 2012)

I was once seen pole dancing on an episode of Graham Norton... Does that count?


----------



## VamP (9 Feb 2012)

I once played tennis with Richard E Grant. He beat me. Tosser.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2012)

I'm the nth cousin of David Livingstone, x-times removed! (I _am_, but I don't know the actual numbers.)

Further back in clan Livingstone was the infamous Domhull Mollach - Hairy Donald!

(Which, of course, has nothing to do with cycling.)


----------



## gaz (9 Feb 2012)

I'm obviously known of in the cycling comunity, i've had stuff published by the CTC and LCC. Been on the TV and radio several times.
My recent inclusion with the Times has lead to a few intresting e-mails, including being asked to test new cycling products and having the owner of the bike shop I got my bike from e-mailing me and asking to do some work with him because he recognized the bike in the video.

How do we define fame? random people knowing who you are? or being in a blockbuster film?
I get people approaching me on the commute because they know who I am and want to ask me something, I've been recognized when I go into a bike shop which i've never been into before.

Is that fame? Meh who knows? Who cares? Not I, cycling is not something you do for fame, and neither is campaigning, you do it because you love cycling!


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Feb 2012)

To define fame: Being recognised by a healthy amount of people who you have never seen before or have no relation to because you have appeared to them in some sort of media. It could include recognisable features such as the type of bike you have, having a camera on your head, or what you wear. It could also be your attitude, whether good or bad.

I was talking about fame of any scale, worldwide, national, or just in your town.

I myself have only appeared on TV once, but been in the local paper many times. I am not famous in my local area but I would cherrish the fact if I was. (Although I do beleive I am starting to becaome famous for the wrong reasons).


----------



## yello (9 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> We all know CycleGaz, CyclingMikey, Traffic droid, and AlexWarrior.


 
I don't. In fact, I only recognise one of them as being on the forum!

I don't know if it's fame exactly, but I'm known in my local town as the Englishman who rode PBP. Word spreads you know. Women falling at my feet... and men for that matter, the pavements are icy.


----------



## Herbie (9 Feb 2012)

Red Light said:


> I get on famously with people. Does that count?


 
I know somebody famous...played football with him when i was a youth...he went to captain Scotland in the 1998 World Cup...my football career never took off


----------



## Cyclopathic (9 Feb 2012)

I'm Her Royal Highness Queen Elizabeth and will be cycling for Great Britain in the 2012 Olympics. Do I win?


----------



## deckertim (9 Feb 2012)

I come up as the first result when I google my name


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2012)

i am famous as uncle ronnie did the great train robbery

plus i had a letter read out on blue peter so there


----------



## Gareth (10 Feb 2012)

I've been on the TV, radio and in the papers regarding my bicycle related business, and also because I run the Norwich AlleyCat: I am being interviewed about the Norwich Alleycat by a Japanese journalist Friday afternoon.


----------



## Silver Fox (10 Feb 2012)

I've taken coffee with John Parrott and many moons ago stood at the bar next to the drummer from Frankie Goes to Hollywood. 

JP's a nice down to earth bloke, the other fella was up himself.


----------



## Night Train (10 Feb 2012)

Granville and I have been featured in Velovision.

I have been acting on the stage for a number of years.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Feb 2012)

I'm really Alberto Contador, I may be posting a little more in the next few months as I'm on holiday for a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2012)

Silver Fox said:


> I've taken coffee with John Parrott and many moons ago stood at the bar next to the drummer from Frankie Goes to Hollywood.
> 
> JP's a nice down to earth bloke, the other fella was up himself.


 

Funny you say that.
I used to work for FGTH and the drummer (Ged) was the nicest guy out of the whole band.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Funny you say that.
> I used to work for FGTH and the drummer (Ged) was the nicest guy out of the whole band.


Were the other band members _extremely_ up themselves?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Were the other band members _extremely_ up themselves?


 

A couple of them were VERY up them selves indeed. But he wasn't.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Feb 2012)

My Mum is a cousin of Neville Neville, which I presume makes me some sort of distant relation to Phil and Gary Neville. I used to play cricket against them in my teens, (I played for Eagley Cricket Club while they played fro Greenmount Cricket Club), but TBH they wouldn't have a single clue who I was.


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (10 Feb 2012)

Actually I dont know the cyclists you named erm perhaps you can enlighten me or at least put a link to their sites will have a look at work and so bored.......get me out of IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaarrrrrggggghhhhhh its mind numbing !!!!


----------



## Alun (10 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'm the nth cousin of David Livingstone, x-times removed! (I _am_, but I don't know the actual numbers.)
> 
> Further back in clan Livingstone was the infamous Domhull Mollach - Hairy Donald!
> 
> (Which, of course, has nothing to do with cycling.)


 I can see the resemblance with the Livingstone photo, especially the nose !


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2012)

Alun said:


> I can see the resemblance with the Livingstone photo, especially the nose !


Hmm, I think that I can too - which feels kind of strange, but makes sense!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (10 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> We all know CycleGaz, CyclingMikey, Traffic droid, and AlexWarrior. But are these people just famous and popular to us cyclists or do other members of the public know them (everyone in London seems to know the traffic droid).
> 
> Gaz has his own Silly cyclists website and Cycling Mikey is the recumbent of London.
> 
> Do people outside of our little world know who we are or just us? Do you feel being online is the only fame you can get (if your wifes allow it).


 

A long time ago, I managed to close the Gibraltar border, whilst being in Malta, does that count as being (in)famous?


----------



## DCLane (10 Feb 2012)

Oooh - forgot one, my cousin's a sponsored Giant rider in Australia.


----------



## Thomk (10 Feb 2012)

I'm a former British Champion


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2012)

I have the same name as a famous cycling photographer.


----------



## Durian (11 Feb 2012)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> A long time ago, I managed to close the Gibraltar border, whilst being in Malta, does that count as being (in)famous?


 
Blimey, you must have long arms.


----------



## MattHB (11 Feb 2012)

DCLane said:


> Oooh - forgot one, my cousin's a sponsored Giant rider in Australia.



Does he have extremely long legs for extra grip?


----------



## Titan yer tummy (11 Feb 2012)

Mrs TyT has long dreamed of achieving celeb status.

Last year I took her to a black tie dinner.

We hailed a London black cab in Blackfriars Bridge Rd. (apparently there are about 19000 London cabs)

She got in in first. 

As I settled in next to her the cab driver spotted me in the mirror and said "I know you, you're TyT I've seen you at ........"

I certainly don't consider myself famous, but boy did I milk that moment with SWMBO.


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Feb 2012)

I used to work alongside the father of British Olympic cyclist Daryl Webster as a taxi driver. In fact it was Daryl who put me on to the job in the first place.


----------



## yello (11 Feb 2012)

I have the same name as someone famous. I thought I had it bad but I once met someone called Michael Jackson. We shared stories but he won hands down.


----------



## Jezston (11 Feb 2012)

I have the same name as someone who's apparently quite famous in New Zealand, which is a pain in the arse as the bugger got the [my name].com address before I could! I had to settle for .co.uk 

I was also in an indie band that decided to become moderately famous shortly after I decided being in a band wasn't for me! EDIT Just remembered I still own their website though ... saving that one for if I ever find myself impoverished!


----------



## yello (11 Feb 2012)

There's no Fred Dagg .com .... I can't think of anyone else


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2012)

I had this odd experience once in an Oddbins (way back in the day when there were Oddbins**). The guy behind the counter had this weird expression on his face,
"How are _you_?"
"I fine. And how are you?"
"Fine. You're her, aren't you?"
"Who?"
"That woman off Eastenders"
"Eh, no"
"<sarcastic> Oh, sure"
the rest of the transaction continued in the same sarcastic tone. I'm sure he told all his friends that he served "that woman". I don't watch Eastenders, and I didn't ask who he meant. But the thing is, this guy would not believe me when I told him - in an Australian accent, no less - that I was not "that woman" from Eastenders, but no one else has ever even remarked that I look a little like someone on that show.

To be honest, I really didn't want to know who he meant: I've seen enough of Eastenders to know it was unlikely I'd be flattered by the comparison.


** yes, I know there are still Oddbins left


----------



## Cyclopathic (12 Feb 2012)

jefmcg said:


> I had this odd experience once in an Oddbins (way back in the day when there were Oddbins**). The guy behind the counter had this weird expression on his face,
> "How are _you_?"
> "I fine. And how are you?"
> "Fine. You're her, aren't you?"
> ...


 
Nice try but I don't believe you. You're definitely her. Why else would you deny it? Don't worry though I won't tell everybody.


----------



## yello (12 Feb 2012)

Not only is she clearly her, she's also embarrassed by it.

What's up dear? Not fulfilled by your career? Do you feel you've let yourself down? Get over it! Most of us don't have the luxury of regretting our 'luvvy careers'! Most of us have to actually work for a sodding living!!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Feb 2012)

jefmcg said:


> To be honest, I really didn't want to know who he meant: I've seen enough of Eastenders to know it was unlikely I'd be flattered by the comparison.


Hope it wasn't Dot Cotton


----------



## Silver Fox (13 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Funny you say that.
> I used to work for FGTH and the drummer (Ged) was the nicest guy out of the whole band.


 
I'll bow to your greater knowledge. Only going on first impressions, which as we all know can be misleading.


----------



## jayonabike (13 Feb 2012)

I'm not famous, but I once stood behind Dave Lee Travis in the queue at my local B.P garage, and told boxer Nigel Benn he was a sh*t d.j in a nightclub.


----------



## mickle (13 Feb 2012)

Thomk said:


> I'm a former British Champion


Go on....


----------



## tiswas-steve (13 Feb 2012)

I once had a joke printed in whizzer and chips ..... ( ask ya dad all those under 30 ) ;-)


----------



## mickle (13 Feb 2012)

tiswas-steve said:


> I once had a joke printed in whizzer and chips ..... ( ask ya dad all those under 30 ) ;-)


What was it?


----------



## Mugshot (13 Feb 2012)

mickle said:


> What was it?


It was a comic, similar to the Beano.


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Were the other band members _extremely_ up themselves?


 
Did you mean up each other ?

I used to work for ITN and Channel 4 so i've met 100's of celebs but the best for me was coffee and biscuits with John Thaw .. very very nice down to earth bloke

I once parked John Snow's bicycle as well 

Foxy


----------



## scotty110788 (14 Feb 2012)

mmm... had sky follow us at work, at about 11 seconds you see me on my work bike, dont blink http://tyneandwear.sky.com/home/article/4910 prob it haha

Edit, the bikes are Kona and supposedly custom made pieces of junk, trailer is also custom and all parts are from like 5 different countries for them.


----------



## Browser (21 Feb 2012)

mickle said:


> I've been on the telly a few times - usually as the indignant cyclist - in things like _'So you think you're a good driver?'_ Credited in one of Ballantines book, been in magazines and Newspapers and interveiwed on't radio. But I am not famous. On the fame scale I am a Z.


 
So in other words Mickle you're an ideal candidate for the next Celebrity Big Brother?


----------



## KateK (23 Feb 2012)

I've been on an nationwide police watch list ...... and there's this American bloke on you tube reading one of my poems...very very badly...it still makes me happy just thinking about it.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Feb 2012)

Even people who know me have barely heard of me...


----------



## Red Light (23 Feb 2012)

I sat next to Mick Jagger on a flight to New York and Jenny Agutter on a flight to Los Angeles. I was also on a flight with Paul Weller and (one I didn't have a clue about) the gardener from Desperate Housewives whoever he is. I met a beautiful funny happy lady, staying in the same hotel in Tokyo, called Whitney Houston (in the times when she was at her peak) and bumped into Gorbachev on the pavement in New York.


----------



## Doseone (24 Feb 2012)

KateK said:


> I've been on an nationwide police watch list ...... and there's this American bloke on you tube reading one of my poems...very very badly...it still makes me happy just thinking about it.


 
Would you let us have a link so we can hear it? No problem if you don't want to.

My claim to fame....I was one of a team of twelve who broke the world record for distance run on a treadmill in 24 hours in 2004. Record has since been broken and broken again by others


----------



## annaspanna (24 Feb 2012)

I head-waited Lucy Crawford's wedding (gorgeous daughter of Michael).. Took him a cuppa coffee whilst we were setting up and received a lovely kiss on the cheek!


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2012)

I've cycled dozens of times with Sir Chris Hoy's team mate.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (24 Feb 2012)

I'm going to be famous when the olympic flame comes through my area.
It looks as if it will be carried on my cycle training route, and i ain't changing my route for nobody,
plus i'm extremely adept at dodging trees, so if plod are on route to "guard the proceedings", they won't
grab me.


----------



## Jezston (25 Feb 2012)

As long as you have a camera fitted so we can see!

I see gaz has already volunteered to lend you one just in case.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (25 Feb 2012)

Jezston said:


> As long as you have a camera fitted so we can see!
> 
> I see gaz has already volunteered to lend you one just in case.


 
Haha ... i'm sure i can rustle up a camera!


----------



## david k (25 Feb 2012)

i was on a travel show in the 80s wish you were here, just swimming in the background, was noticed though


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> I'm going to be famous when the olympic flame comes through my area.
> It looks as if it will be carried on my cycle training route, and i ain't changing my route for nobody,
> plus i'm extremely adept at dodging trees, so if plod are on route to "guard the proceedings", they won't
> grab me.


 Something like this?


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (26 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Something like this?





Haha!! Thats the one.
Except if he stepped towards me i'd twitch his way, line my head up with his ribs and make sure he went down with me.


----------



## Vikeonabike (27 Feb 2012)

I was in Episode 1 of the last series of Cop Squad, twice. Does that count... I'm always getting "Your that bloke off Cop Squad"


----------



## benborp (27 Feb 2012)

My name is Ben. I am a cyclist and I wear a helmet cam. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12330181


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Feb 2012)

benborp said:


> My name is Ben. I am a cyclist and I wear a helmet cam. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12330181


 WOW you made the BBC. I only made the local papers.


----------



## mattobrien (27 Feb 2012)

Half a lifetime ago when I was a student I also worked at a Little Chef, once we had Cannon & Ball come in. Am I famous? They certainly weren't at the time...

I also share the name with a Canadian stand up comic who desperately wants my (rarely used) twitter handle.

And lastly my celebrity stalker is Tracey Emin, having seen here at both London Liverpool Street and Gatwick airport, stalking was the only conclusion I could come to. I haven't seen her for a while now, so I think she much have got bored and given up.


----------



## JDP (27 Feb 2012)

Jezston said:


> I was also in an indie band that decided to become moderately famous shortly after I decided being in a band wasn't for me! EDIT Just remembered I still own their website though ... saving that one for if I ever find myself impoverished!


 
Now you can't post this and not say who can you?

Was it "because of Joe"?
Did you utter the immortal line "Let their be Shelving"
Did you have an "atomic waste refuse system"?


----------



## Jezston (27 Feb 2012)

I'm not that old!

There may however be some sea birds involved.


----------



## DCLane (27 Feb 2012)

Jezston said:


> I'm not that old!
> 
> There may however be some sea birds involved.


 
The only ones I can think of are Guillemots or A Flock of Seagulls. I'd go for Guillemots .... ?


----------



## Jezston (28 Feb 2012)

DCLane said:


> The only ones I can think of are Guillemots or A Flock of Seagulls. I'd go for Guillemots .... ?


 
Congratulations! You win 'whois' ownership of their website!


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

I think there's only one former pro cyclists, adult film star, and novelist on CC. And that, by my reckoning, wins hands down.


----------



## JDP (28 Feb 2012)

Jezston said:


> I'm not that old!
> 
> There may however be some sea birds involved.


 
Good job, I didn't start quoting Jesus and The Mary Chain - that _would_ make me look old!


----------



## JDP (28 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think there's only one former pro cyclists, *adult film star*, and novelist on CC. And that, by my reckoning, wins hands down.


 
And again.....you can't post that without giving us a clue. Is Jezston's avatar relevant here?


----------



## KateK (28 Feb 2012)

Doseone said:


> Would you let us have a link so we can hear it? No problem if you don't want to.
> 
> I'm going to save you from that, FOR NOW. I'm new around here and no one would ever speak to me again...


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

JDP said:


> And again.....you can't post that without giving us a clue. Is Jezston's avatar relevant here?


it is not. And there will be no clues.


----------



## Doseone (28 Feb 2012)

KateK said:


> I'm going to save you from that, FOR NOW. I'm new around here and no one would ever speak to me again...


 
No problem Kate


----------



## JDP (29 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1743854, member: 45"]It's Dell. He did an adult spoof of Kojak in 1976.[/quote]

Funny, he doesn't look like a lollipop kind of guy but you can never tell....


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Feb 2012)

JDP said:


> Funny, he doesn't look like a lollipop kind of guy but you can never tell....


hahahaha

the CCer in question is working on his autobiography. When it's published perhaps we should all meet up and get him to sign our copies?


----------



## gaz (29 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> hahahaha
> 
> the CCer in question is working on his autobiography. When it's published perhaps we should all meet up and get him to sign our copies?


mmmm i thought that was a good clue, but I return to your previous and it doesn't help.


----------



## banger (2 Mar 2012)

Im famous ....... you do all know who I am ... right?


----------

